# George Brigenshaw of Whangaroa



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

There is a particularly poignant thread from a new member, Tassie Jenny, who is looking for *George Brigenshaw * who came to Tasmania around 1960 and was the Purser/Chief Steward on the _Whangaroa._

Whilst many of the members do stop by the _Say Hello Thread _ as a matter of course, I take the unusual step of opening the search a bit wider by adding a fresh link here: http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?t=6228 - in the hope that Jenny may have some early success in her search.

Good luck and any input would be most welcome.
Kind regards
Tonga


----------



## Brian Probetts (Sep 1, 2005)

Tonga...
Are you still looking for George Briggenshaw?
Brian.


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

Looks like the lady didn't come back to the site after her initial enquiry as she last logged on in 2006.

Brian


----------



## Brian Probetts (Sep 1, 2005)

Pity as I know where he is these days... Oh well...
Thanks for the reply Brian.

Brian P.


----------



## John Crossland (May 11, 2007)

Send her an email then.


----------

